# Massive bummed



## Andy Z (Sep 28, 2017)

I just got my 3 less than 2 weeks ago and some A-hole sideswiped me!!!!!! OMG. Trying to get this fixed is a challenge. Tesla has selected authorized body shops but getting Model 3 parts will be a bit of a nightmare. A bit depressed. The good news is no one was hurt and the car still drives just fine. It is clearly his fault and I have a ton of photos from the scene.


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Ouch, that sucks! Hope you are able to get it fixed without too much hassle (and that the other guy has to pay for it).


----------



## Roderick80 (Jul 21, 2017)

Major bummer! I'm hoping AP 3.0 hardware comes with this for just such an occasion.


----------



## Andy Z (Sep 28, 2017)

Roderick80 said:


> Major bummer! I'm hoping AP 3.0 hardware comes with this for just such an occasion.


That would have DEFINITELY helped!!!!!!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Andy Z said:


> View attachment 5077
> I just got my 3 less than 2 weeks ago and some A-hole sideswiped me!!!!!! OMG. Trying to get this fixed is a challenge. Tesla has selected authorized body shops but getting Model 3 parts will be a bit of a nightmare. A bit depressed. The good news is no one was hurt and the car still drives just fine. It is clearly his fault and I have a ton of photos from the scene.


aw man, I'm sorry to hear about that  That sucks so bad! I really hope you get it back quick style!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Maybe you won't need parts?


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

@Andy Z,

Nooooooooooo! I haven't even come down yet off the excitement of you receiving your car! OMG I'm so distraught. Looks like he got everything.....the right front door, right rear door, side AND right rear quarter panel. Please tell me you got him on dashcam. If not where were you parked? Any chance of the local businesses or parking lot where you parked having security video you could tap and access? That's what I'd recommend asking around for....maybe you could glean some valuable data or information on the suspect. Keep an eye out for red paint on local vehicles that may frequent that area as well.
On another note please keep us posted on your getting it repaired, timeline and Tesla's help as well. Part procurement will be the main issue.

Wishing you luck and sympathies!

Ski


----------



## Mdl32017 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ugggggghhhhhh soooo sorry to see this!!!!!


----------



## RandyS (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry, Andy. I know how you feel....


----------



## Andy Z (Sep 28, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> @Andy Z,
> 
> Nooooooooooo! I haven't even come down yet off the excitement of you receiving your car! OMG I'm so distraught. Looks like he got everything.....the right front door, right rear door, side AND right rear quarter panel. Please tell me you got him on dashcam. If not where were you parked? Any chance of the local businesses or parking lot where you parked having security video you could tap and access? That's what I'd recommend asking around for....maybe you could glean some valuable data or information on the suspect. Keep an eye out for red paint on local vehicles that may frequent that area as well.
> On another note please keep us posted on your getting it repaired, timeline and Tesla's help as well. Part procurement will be the main issue.
> ...


I do have enough photos and info that shows it's the other drivers fault. Yep. Front door rear door quarter panel and bumper. His F150 only has a slight scratch on the corner of his bumper. No real help from Tesla since it isn't structural. I got referred to one of their approved body shops. Getting the body parts for this new model will be time consuming.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry you got dinged
For me, anything that doesn't stop the car from moving is fair game


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

Andy Z said:


> I do have enough photos and info that shows it's the other drivers fault. Yep. Front door rear door quarter panel and bumper. His F150 only has a slight scratch on the corner of his bumper. No real help from Tesla since it isn't structural. I got referred to one of their approved body shops. Getting the body parts for this new model will be time consuming.


Was the F-150 rolling coal?

I get upset when I see a new scratch on my car. I can't imagine how you feel right now. Hopefully it will look like new after repairs.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Sooooooooo sad, this would be my worst nightmare. Glad nobody got hurt and yes, it's only a car. However I hate that your baby got molested by a Ford! I wanted to make a joke and say "that'll buff right out" but I'm sure it won't make you feel any better. I hope you can get it fixed without too long of a wait. Please keep us all posted on how the repair goes, it will be very informative for the rest of us.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Dude, that totally sucks. Do you have a dashcam?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep, that's a sick feeling. I had someone sideswipe my Leaf less than a month after I got it. Luckily, it just needed to be painted - the metal hadn't been dented at all.

I was too flustered to get the license plate, and the perp ran. That's when I decided to get a dashcam.


----------



## Andy Z (Sep 28, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Dude, that totally sucks. Do you have a dashcam?


I was hit from behind and no dash cam yet. I have only had the car 10 days


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

That totally sucks!

At least now your more willing to let us drive it, right? Haha


----------



## Simon Says (Sep 25, 2017)

Andy Z said:


> I was hit from behind and no dash cam yet. I have only had the car 10 days


So with all the camera's around the car can' t tesla access it and give you video footage?


----------



## K-MTG (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh Nooooooo


----------



## eye.surgeon (Feb 20, 2017)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> Was the F-150 rolling coal?


F150 is gasoline only.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

eye.surgeon said:


> F150 is gasoline only.


That's right! If you *really* want to be coal-powered, you need an electric car!


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

eye.surgeon said:


> F150 is gasoline only.


3.0 diesel in 2018!


----------



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

my biggest fear when I get my car


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

McHoffa said:


> my biggest fear when I get my car


Being powered by coal, or hit by F150?


----------

